# Basket Trap Fishing



## Sigma3survival

What primitive and modern fish trapping methods have you used with success. I learned the other day that you can actually trap fish with modern conibear traps which is something I keep in my bug out bag. You just have to funnel them correctly. What odd tricks do you know for putting fish on the table? This is a video of how to employ a primitive basket fish trap which I made the awhile back.


----------



## *Andi

Watching the youtube is like having a chat with my dad! :2thumb:

Thanks for posting!


----------

